# Advice for N Myrtle and Little River Area



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Headed to N Myrtle Beach for a week starting this Saturday. I have read the SCDNR report, but it is pretty general...looking for some more specific info. Can anyone help with these questions.

1) Is anyone familiar with the Cherry Grove Landing Fishing Pier located at the end of 53rd Avenue? Is it crowded? Is there a lot of boat traffic? When's the best time to fish, incoming or outgoing tide? 

2) How is the surf fishing in the N Myrtle Beach area? 

3) Any good places to fish in the Little River area that are accessible by foot. Won't have a boat.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

53rd pier can get fairly crowded at times, but there is alot of shoreline next to it that you can fish from. Fair amount of paved parking and parking is allowed in some grass areas. 

NMB is usually too crowded to try to do much surf fishing except early morning or late evening. You can try going to the north end of Cherrygrove at the mouth of hog inlet, but it will be a bit of a hike(10-12 blocks)from the closest public parking. Be careful because high tide is all the way up to the riprap and you might get trapped back in there. :redface:

As far as tide I prefer 2-3 hours either side of hightide.  Can't give you any info on Little River as I have never fished it. 

Good luck and keep me posted as I am headed down next Saturday. :fishing:


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

new2salt said:


> 53rd pier can get fairly crowded at times, but there is alot of shoreline next to it that you can fish from. Fair amount of paved parking and parking is allowed in some grass areas.
> 
> NMB is usually too crowded to try to do much surf fishing except early morning or late evening. You can try going to the north end of Cherrygrove at the mouth of hog inlet, but it will be a bit of a hike(10-12 blocks)from the closest public parking. Be careful because high tide is all the way up to the riprap and you might get trapped back in there. :redface:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! Forgot to ask this...is the 53rd pier open 24 hrs? What do you usually catch there? I'm thinking about trying a Gulp or DOA Shrimp under a float. Think that would work? If not, any suggestions? I'm a novice at fishing in the ICWW/creeks. 

Yeah, I will definitely surf fish the beach real early or late (and at night) to avoid the crowds. I'll have my two sons and niece with me. So I'm hoping we can catch some pompano or whiting and maybe even get into some of those blues that I'm hearing about in the DNR report. Some flounder would be nice too. 

I doubt if I'll make the hike to hog inlet!!

I won't be back until next Saturday and won't have web access while there, but I will post a report and let you know how I did when I get back. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

53rd pier is open 24 hours and it actually runs parallel to the shore. I've never fished it, but I would say that you could catch spots, pins, flounder, and maybe some trout.

Stop in at Platt's Seafood or Coastal Tackle (same Building) on your left as soon as you turn off Highway 17 at the Cherrygrove exit. They will hook you up with bait and usually give you some good info on whats biting, where, and on what bait. Gulp or DOA shrimp should work well for trout and flounders. See if you can get the kids to carch you some sandfleas for those Pomps.

You maybe able to find closer parking to the inlet mouth, I'm was just thinking off the top of my head.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Good to know. Thank you new2salt !


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hog Inlet is worth the hike. reds, trout and flounder on a falling tide.
The channels on the back of cherry grove are good too. I've been fishing at the end of the road behind Cloud Nine villas for the past 13 years when we go down for vacation. Coaught some nice flounder, slot sized reds, and an occasional black drum.
I lost a tarpon back there about 5 years ago.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I knew about the public access pier on 53rd, but I didn't know you could turn down that road there beside Cloud 9 and fish there at the end of the road (never tried). 

When I was a teenager and _The Empire Strikes Back_ was on at the theater, I had a buddy whose family had a condo there on one of those little inlet necks at CG. They had a dock. We decided not to go see the movie, and we stayed there and fished off the dock instead. We baited up little breadballs on #14 hooks like we do down in the campground lakes and caught monster mullet all night long. I will never forget that night - I have fished many places for many species and spent who knows how much on gear, lures, and bait since then, but that might have been my "favorite" fishing moment. We were using the long, collapsible "bream busters," and the mullet just kept biting. We measured one of mine out at 27 inches, which really does a number on a bream buster. HEHEHEHE

I still would rather try to get those mullet to bite on #14 hooks rather than netting them for bait. They rarely swallow the hook, and catching them is a challenge because of the way they bite. Those big ones are fighters. I have never eaten them, but some of my friends just fillet the ones I don't use for bait and fry them in the skillet.

Anyway, I am new to the forum and thought I'd share that. My wife loves to fish as much as I do, and she baits her own hook and can cast it out there in the surf. We'll be heading down soon, and I can't wait!! 

See Y'all

Bubba


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i had never heard of mullet being fished for in sc waters. caught a lot of them in cast nets during the fall though. i should definately try that.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Returned late last night. Unfortunately I didn't get to fish as much as I would have liked as this was our family vacation for the summer and not a trip dedicated exclusively to fishing. I did fish a couple of mornings in the surf. Caught a few whiting and pinfish (I think that's what they were?), but none of the blues or pompano that I had read about on the SCDNR reports. These were caught on fresh shrimp and Fishbites (bloodworm). I fished once at the boat landing at 53rd avenue in Cherry Grove. I caught one trout on a live mud minnow. There were also a few flounder caught (but not by me) on live mud minnows.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Glad to hear that you at least got some soak time. We arrived late this afternoon, but I probably want get to fish till Monday. The grandbaby is here with us for the weekend and I will gladly give my next couple days to him. His first time at the beach and he's loving it. Will try to give a report later in the week.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Fishing kind of slow last week, few blues, some small whittings, and several pinfish. One strong run on the king rig Thursday evening, peeled out about 100-150 yards, but no solid hookup. Fished the mouth of Hog Inlet Friday afternoon, but I only had about 9 mud minnows and lost all them to crabs. There was 2 older gentlemen on the Seacabin pier catching nice size flounders (16"-21") all week long on live shrimp. Did see a couple 4'-7' sharks hooked on large pieces of cut bait. All in all not a bad week as I did catch at least one fish everytime I went. Hope to go back down in October for a long weekend.


----------

